
India’s Wipro buys cloud consultancy and work marketplace Appirio for $500M - cidibe
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/20/indias-wipro-buys-cloud-services-consultancy-appirio-for-500m/
======
cidibe
Hope this changes something for TopCoder which is frozen in time. The actual
webstart applet is still just fine but new people can't find it on their awful
website. Also lately on a good month there are 2 SRMs.

